# Search for Holy Grail Conditioning/De-Matting/Brushing Spray



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm Alison and I'm a product junkie.. :laugh2:
I prefer to spell it junquie, actually. 
I've got a cabinet full of shampoos, conditioners, conditioning sprays, glossifiers, and coat maintenance products for my Havanese. It all comes from the search for the Holy Grail product that will make my Havanese's coat easy to maintain. There are many more products available now than there were close to 16 yrs ago when my Milo was just a pup. So, like many of you, I've got a cabinet full of products, many of them excellent, for use in maintaining his coat. 
I recently came across some new product mentioned on a groomer's FB page. After purchasing it and using it, I wanted to share the information with you. It's a brushing/de-matting spray called Marshmello and it's wonderful and has an unusual ingredient: Marshmallow! ( an herb ). Disclaimer: I am not affiliated in any way with the company! I know this is a forum where we can share what really works. Since no one has mentioned this product before on Havanese Forum, I decided to write this post. 
The spray has a slippy feel, not viscous, kind of milky. What's in it? Marshmallow in its' formulation. It's an herb that gives "slip" to the formula. (You can read about the herb elsewhere) What else is in it? It contains also: Aloe, purified water, fragrance, citric acid, Keratin, potassium sorbate. No silicones! (Not that I'm against them, but it's nice to know there are products without it.) It has a very light scent (marshmallo of course), that is very underplayed. I sprayed it on my dog's coat and let it sit for a half minute. I used my pin brush to begin working through Milo's coat. He is old and doesn't tolerate grooming well these days. It didn't take much to get through the snarled hair on his legs. I found a mat under his armpit from wearing a sweater. I sprayed the product directly into the mat and worked it in well with my fingers. After letting it sit a bit, I worked out the mat with a small pin brush, loosening it a bit with the end tine of a wide tooth comb. Easy. It can be used as a conditioning spray, de-matter, and fluffing spray as well when you dry your dog.
It's made by a Canadian groomer who markets it by herself. 
I just had to give the good old shout out because I have a sneaky feeling that there are other product junquies out there who are as interested as I am in finding great products that make day to day grooming easier. About - Your Natural Extract Dematter, Detangler & Fluffer for Dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alison said:


> Hi, I'm Alison and I'm a product junkie.. :laugh2:
> I prefer to spell it junquie, actually.
> I've got a cabinet full of shampoos, conditioners, conditioning sprays, glossifiers, and coat maintenance products for my Havanese. It all comes from the search for the Holy Grail product that will make my Havanese's coat easy to maintain. There are many more products available now than there were close to 16 yrs ago when my Milo was just a pup. So, like many of you, I've got a cabinet full of products, many of them excellent, for use in maintaining his coat.
> I recently came across some new product mentioned on a groomer's FB page. After purchasing it and using it, I wanted to share the information with you. It's a brushing/de-matting spray called Marshmello and it's wonderful and has an unusual ingredient: Marshmallow! ( an herb ). Disclaimer: I am not affiliated in any way with the company! I know this is a forum where we can share what really works. Since no one has mentioned this product before on Havanese Forum, I decided to write this post.
> ...


I tried to order some to try, but the shipping from Canada is $10 on a $15 product! A bit too rich for my blood!!!

I recently started using CC Proline Conditioner, recommended by Karen Collins. This is working great for removing mats from wearing winter coats in the snow, and is $16... free shipping on Amazon, if you've got Prime.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

*LOVE THE FLUFF...*

I do hope the company considers making a concentrate of MARSHMELLO. I love the body it gives the coat and how the hair remains volumized, and not "snarled" for days afterwards.

A few of us got together and ordered MARSHMALLO in bulk and the shipping was much more reasonable. It's a fantastic brushing spray.

I also like CC Precious Drops and CC Just Divine for daily brushing. Precious Drops was nice for detangling.

BUT, I do have 2 other products of which I am fond and beginning to use. Have to test more before writing about them. 
:cheer2:

Anyone else have any "holy grail" products for coat maintenance they'd like to share information about?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I recently started using CC Proline Conditioner, recommended by Karen Collins. This is working great for removing mats from wearing winter coats in the snow, and is $16... free shipping on Amazon, if you've got Prime.


I'm trying the Proline Pro Gro too. Willow is not in a long coat but even so, I have noticed a difference in how she combs. The little wads of hair and little mats seem to be slipping out much easier. Plus her coat is nice and shiny as long as I don't over do it with the product. If I use to much too frequently, she starts to feel oily. So far I really like it. I mixed a squirt or so with water in a spray bottle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm trying the Proline Pro Gro too. Willow is not in a long coat but even so, I have noticed a difference in how she combs. The little wads of hair and little mats seem to be slipping out much easier. Plus her coat is nice and shiny as long as I don't over do it with the product. If I use to much too frequently, she starts to feel oily. So far I really like it. I mixed a squirt or so with water in a spray bottle.


I've been rubbing it between my hands, then lightly fluffing it into Kodi's coat, then I brush it through. He's got a LOT of coat, so that works wel. I've been doing it once or twice a week. I should get a spray bottle for it too, though, because the direct application is too much for Pixel's very light, fine, coat.

I've also been playing with the Proline all in one shampoo and conditioner. This is SO easy, because it requires just one application. But it's not conditioning enough for Kodi. It's working well on the little girls, though. Also, it does,'t get Kodi's white legs and belly white enough for me, so I've continued to soap those up a second time with CC whitening shampoo.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> I've been rubbing it between my hands, then lightly fluffing it into Kodi's coat, then I brush it through. He's got a LOT of coat, so that works wel. I've been doing it once or twice a week. I should get a spray bottle for it too, though, because the direct application is too much for Pixel's very light, fine, coat.
> 
> I've also been playing with the Proline all in one shampoo and conditioner. This is SO easy, because it requires just one application. But it's not conditioning enough for Kodi. It's working well on the little girls, though. Also, it does,'t get Kodi's white legs and belly white enough for me, so I've continued to soap those up a second time with CC whitening shampoo.


I'm glad the products are working out in multiple stages for you Karen. It's good to know. I'm only a couple months ahead of you in usage, so its a learning process.
It makes sense that the shampoo/conditioner alone works for the girls and Kodi needs more conditioning. You'll have to let me know if the conditioner allows you to go longer between baths for Kodi. I'm finding that I can go a month. Every time I think Blossom needs a bath, when I'm finished brushing her out and conditioning her coat, she looks so good I wait another week. And we are knee deep in coat transition and no matting so far!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> I'm glad the products are working out in multiple stages for you Karen. It's good to know. I'm only a couple months ahead of you in usage, so its a learning process.
> It makes sense that the shampoo/conditioner alone works for the girls and Kodi needs more conditioning. You'll have to let me know if the conditioner allows you to go longer between baths for Kodi. I'm finding that I can go a month. Every time I think Blossom needs a bath, when I'm finished brushing her out and conditioning her coat, she looks so good I wait another week. And we are knee deep in coat transition and no matting so far!


I can NEVER go more than two weeks with Kodi... mostly I bathe him weekly. He's got so much white, and he's out and about so much... either on walks (and I told you about the sand and salt issue up here) or even just on the floors of training centers. They sweep and vacuum often, so the floors don't LOOK dirty, but you DO have dogs (and people) walking in and out all day with whatever on their feet. Kodi is a dirt magnet.  And in good weather, we're out in the woods and he gets REALLY dirty!

I wish I could say the same about Pixel in terms of matting. She doesn't get big ones, but they are so fine that they slide right through anything but the fine end of a face comb and that's TOO fine. They just get caught in that and hurt. So I have to find them by feel, then sort of separate the rest of the hair away from them a pice as a time until I can SEE the actual knot. Very often, it will be pretty good sized, but only attached by a hair or two. But you can see that the longer it's left there, the worse it would get. The biggest problem is that she's so small that it's hard to work on the knots at all! Sort of like de-matting a long-legged hamster! :laugh:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> I can NEVER go more than two weeks with Kodi... mostly I bathe him weekly. He's got so much white, and he's out and about so much... either on walks (and I told you about the sand and salt issue up here) or even just on the floors of training centers. They sweep and vacuum often, so the floors don't LOOK dirty, but you DO have dogs (and people) walking in and out all day with whatever on their feet. Kodi is a dirt magnet.  And in good weather, we're out in the woods and he gets REALLY dirty!


True! You do a lot more with your guys than I do. I remember showing Dottie on the concrete floors. Her feet would wick the dust and turn instant gray.



krandall said:


> I wish I could say the same about Pixel in terms of matting. She doesn't get big ones, but they are so fine that they slide right through anything but the fine end of a face comb and that's TOO fine. They just get caught in that and hurt. So I have to find them by feel, then sort of separate the rest of the hair away from them a pice as a time until I can SEE the actual knot. Very often, it will be pretty good sized, but only attached by a hair or two. But you can see that the longer it's left there, the worse it would get. The biggest problem is that she's so small that it's hard to work on the knots at all! Sort of like de-matting a long-legged hamster! :laugh:


Blossom is doing the same thing with the tiny knots. I sound like a broken record, but the CC #000 on the fine end is the only thing that can isolate those and pull them out. You've been grooming a long time and don't need my advice, but I couldn't live without it. Even then I also have to use my fingers and grab them, but it makes the job go quicker. And the Pro Gro has made my life much easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Blossom is doing the same thing with the tiny knots. I sound like a broken record, but the CC #000 on the fine end is the only thing that can isolate those and pull them out. You've been grooming a long time and don't need my advice, but I couldn't live without it. Even then I also have to use my fingers and grab them, but it makes the job go quicker. And the Pro Gro has made my life much easier.


Yes, that's the comb I use on her too. This too shall pass. 

She's really got a VERY pretty coat, and cloud soft. Pam and I were talking about her (and Birdy's) color the other day. They are a funny color. They aren't the sooty, dull brown/black of a black that you think is going to silver, but neither are they the clear blue-black that Kodi (and Panda) are. Instead, they are very glossy, but with definite mahogany red tones to the coat. Havanese colors never cease to be interesting!


----------

